# Feedback 12/07



## Piy (7. November 2007)

Hab erst angefangen und da fällt mir gleich im zweiten Artikel ein Fehler auf. ^^

"Dieser soll die Gehäusetemperatur des Notebooks um 10 Grad Celsius senken."
Es muss  entweder  AUF  10 Grad  oder  um 10 KELVIN  heißen.  Temperaturdifferenzen werden nie mit Grad Celsius angegeben.  


und direkt darunter ein artikel über 3dfx  ich hab noch eine! ^^ hehe



so ersma weiterlesen ^^


----------



## Klutten (7. November 2007)

Der Artikel ist vollkommen richtig geschrieben. Es geht hier ja um eine Senkung um 10° Celsius, nicht um eine Differenz. 

Wäre eine Differenz gemeint, hättest du Recht. Bei Temperaturen würde diese nur 10° betragen. In welcher Temperaturskala - Kelvin oder Celsius spielt dabei keine Rolle. Eine Differenz kann einheitenlos dargestellt werden.


----------



## Piy (7. November 2007)

kann einheitslos. aber nicht in der einheit ° celsius. 
soviel hat mir der physik-unterricht noch beigebracht 
natürlich gehts um ne differenz.   °c heißt immer die temperatur, nicht der unterschied.  das wird in kelvin angegeben.  die zahl ist dabei dieselbe. 10 kelvin weniger halr.


----------



## Imens0 (7. November 2007)

Kelvin ist doch genauso wie °Celsius eine Angabe über die Temperatur. Wieso man eine Differenz nicht damit bezeichnen sollte weiß ich nicht. Ich glaube aber das man Differenzen mit "delta" angeben kann.....bin mir aber nicht sicher. bei Wiki hab ich folgendes gefunden

"Das Kelvin (Einheitenzeichen: K) ist die SI-Basiseinheit der thermodynamischen Temperatur und zugleich gesetzliche Temperatureinheit; es wird auch zur Angabe von Temperaturdifferenzen verwendet. Hierneben ist in Deutschland und Österreich der Grad Celsius (Einheitenzeichen: °C) gesetzliche Einheit für die Angabe von Celsius-Temperaturen und deren Differenzen."


----------



## Piy (7. November 2007)

tja, wie bei so vielen sachen ist wiki auch diesmal falsch  man gibt temperaturdifferenzen eben NICHT mit °C an, sondern NUR mir Kelvin.  

könnte euch etliche seiten aus verschiedenen physikbüchern kopieren 


aber darum solls hier eigentlich nicht gehen, feedback ^^

ich lese grade über den intel penryn, schöner artikel 


ou weia auf seite 82 sind ein paar 1-2 cm große tintenflecken!!!   O.O   was soll das denn?  
der artikel intressiert mich nicht, aber wenn ers getan hätte, dann hätt ich euch ganz schön auf die nase gegeben ^^


----------



## Haekksler (7. November 2007)

er hat recht, es heisst dann
*
**(theta-zeichen) **10K *

sprich : delta-theta-zehn-kelvin


----------



## Klutten (7. November 2007)

@Piy
Die Wiki Angabe von Imenso deckt sich mit einigen meiner Physikbücher. Allerdings stehen dort dann auch noch weitere Regeln, die im Wiki Eintrag für das Verständnis wichtig wären.

@Haekksler
Das Delta an sich ist lediglich die mathematische Schreibweise für eine Differenz. Der Grund, warum ein Temperaturdelta einheitenlos angegeben werden *kann* ist der, dass es dadurch bei Berechnungen (z.B. in der Thermodynamik) nicht zu falschen Einheiten beim Ergebnis kommen kann. Ansonsten ist es richtig hier mit Kelvin [SI] zu rechnen. Man hat uns im Studium schnell beigebracht, die Einheit °C zu vergessen, da man sonst schneller als gewünscht, Fehler in die riesiegen Formeln einbaut. Spreche da aus Erfahrung ^^

Na ja. Am eigentlichen Artikel ändert das trotzdem nichts, da es hier nicht um eine Differenz geht, sondern nur um den Hinweis einer Temperatursenkung.


----------



## Piy (7. November 2007)

die senkung ist eine differenz.  es geht um die differenz der beiden werte (vorher nachher).
unser physiklehrer hat uns mal alle abiturvorschriften vorgelesen, das war unter anderem dabei 


btw: klasse test der lüfter


----------



## Adrenalize (7. November 2007)

> Als Einheit für Temperaturdifferenzen wird das Kelvin (wegen des SI-Systems) vom DIN in der Norm DIN 1345 (Ausgabe Dezember 1993) empfohlen; allerdings räumt das DIN dort ein: Nach dem Beschluss der 13. Generalkonferenz für Maß und Gewicht (19671968) darf die Differenz zweier Celsius-Temperaturen auch in der Einheit Grad Celsius (°C) angegeben werden. Im Sinne dieser Norm stellt die Celsius-Temperatur die Differenz der jeweiligen thermodynamischen Temperatur und der festen Bezugstemperatur 273,15 K dar; bei Angabe der Celsius-Temperatur wird der Einheitenname Grad Celsius als besonderer Name für das Kelvin benutzt (denn für Temperaturdifferenzen empfiehlt die Norm ja an sich das Kelvin).


Quelle
Also ist Kelvin aktuell und offiziell, °C darf aber auch benutzt werden.


----------



## Klutten (7. November 2007)

@Piy
Bei einer Senkung handelt es sich um einen Betragswert. Für eine Differenz brauchst du zwei Werte, z.B. einen Ausgangs- und einen Endwert. Liest du irgendwo zwischen den Zeilen, oder wo siehst du eine Differenz? 

Was auch immer dein Physiklehrer vorgelesen hat, deckt sich nicht mit den Fachbüchern. Ich will nicht schlecht über andere Leute reden, aber im Laufe der Zeit habe ich festgestellt, dass vieles aus der Schule nur der halben Wahrheit entspricht. Nicht umsonst beginnt jedes Hochschulleben mit dem Satz: "Vergessen Sie Alles, was Sie bereits gelernt haben - es ist falsch." In mancher Hinsicht haben die Professoren Recht behalten.


----------



## Piy (7. November 2007)

back 2 topic:  irgendwie ist die ausgabe voll beta ^^
1. die tintenflecken,
2. s. 91 "leistung:3dmark"-grafik hat falsche relationen, man kann nichts daraus ersehen.
3. s.92 1.bild  beim 2 kern steht 0% auslastung? naja unglücklicher screeny....
4. s94  2. spalte oben : "(siehe marktübersicht seite xxx)"  da steht echt xxx ^^   gleiche spalte: ihr schriebt, ihr hättet einen q6700 benutzt, habt ihr euch verschrieben oder hat ihr wirklcih 2 cpus gemacht? die bilder sind alle von q6600. 



die screens des taskmanagers sind alle schlecht zu erkennen.


da wart ihr wohl alle etwas müde, hm? ^^ naja werd mal weiterlesen


----------



## EGThunder (7. November 2007)

Gott bist du immer so kleinlich? Das geht ja mal gar nicht.

EG


----------



## Ralphi (7. November 2007)

hmm ich bin frischer abonent und laut email sollte ich erstmals mit der 12/07 versorgt werden, nur leider ist die noch nicht dan  hmm ist das immer so?


----------



## ED101 (9. November 2007)

Ich muss sagen die aktuelle Ausgabe war schwer zu bekommen, auf dem gesamten Frankfurter Flughafen gab es entweder die "Crysis-Edition" oder keine PCGH. Zum Glück hab ich dann in meiner Heimat die Zeitung bekommen, aber die Zugfahrt war langweilig


----------



## bArrA (9. November 2007)

Also ich hab meine sehr gut und schnell bekommen ..im db-shop in wds ^^
an Piy: All diese Fehler hab ich nicht ?? wirklich beta ^^
und fürs Feedback: Die besten Berichte war für mich der über den Penryr ( wobei ich den vergleich gegen den bracelona eher für nicht sinnvoll handle)
Was mich aber am meisten gefallenhat war des Editorial von Thilo... find ich echt cool das hier auf wünsche von (vielen) Usern eingangen wird und ihr das mit der PCGH extrem verwirklichen wollt, freu mich schon auf die erste ausgabe und schon ma vielen vielen dank
mfg


----------



## kmf (12. November 2007)

Mußte ohne Termin dringend zum Zahnarzt. Wollte mir, um die Wartezeit zu überbrücken am gegenüberliegenden Kiosk die Crysis-Ed kaufen. Nö, entweder schon alle weg oder erst keine da. Deswegen hab ich jetzt mein 1. Vista Magazin, die mit der "offiziellen" Support-Disc. 

Mensch Thilo, haben sie dir das jetzt auch noch ans Bein genagelt.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. November 2007)

Ich habe viele Beine


----------



## patrock84 (13. November 2007)

Meine Gedanken zum Maustest:
In sieben Sätzen zur Razer Lachesis wird sich zwei negativ über den Preis von 70 EUR geäußert. Mal abgesehen davon, dass der Preis nicht in die Bewertung einfließt. Der gekürte Testsieger kostet ebenfalls 70 EUR, dennoch wird das im Fließtext nicht erwähnt. (das die G9 nur noch 70 EUR kostet liegt wohl daran, dass sie länger im Handel erhältlich ist. Logitech gibt nach wie vor 99 EUR UVP an gegenüber 79 EUR für die Razer Lachesis)

Auch finde ich, dass sich die Tabelle zur Ausstattung für diese Mäuse "komisch" liest: Demnach ist die Razer Lachesis mit 2 Tasten mehr, der höheren Auflösung, längerem Kabel, internen Speicher für Profile und die Makrofunktion *schlechter *ausgestattet als die G9 mit ihren Gewichten.

Warum die Lachesis nur ein "gut" bei der Pad-Kompatibilität hat, weiß wohl nur der Autor (da man ja den kurzen Fließtext für Informationen für den überzogenen Preis nutzen sollte)

Ich hoffe diese Gedanken, die mir beim Test kamen, nehmt ihr mit Humor 

Zum UT3 Demo Benchmark:

Gerade in höheren Auflösungen wie 1600x1200px liegt die HD2900XT vor der 8800GTX, was leider aus eurem Test nicht hervor geht (leider).

Warum wird bei dem begrenzten Platz für Benchmarks noch in 1024x768 getestet?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (18. November 2007)

patrock84 schrieb:


> Zum UT3 Demo Benchmark:
> 
> Gerade in höheren Auflösungen wie 1600x1200px liegt die HD2900XT vor der 8800GTX, was leider aus eurem Test nicht hervor geht (leider).


Unsere Benchmarks sagen allerdings etwas anderes. Und die Skalierung deutet auch nicht darauf hin, dass die HD2900XT bei 1920x1200 ein Comeback schaffen könnte. Die GTS nagelt sich ja so auch schon. 
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=browser&article_id=621293&image_id=734828&show=original


----------



## patrock84 (18. November 2007)

Habe ich schon gesehen und mich gewundert.
Meine Behauptungen beruhen auf den Artikel in der aktuellen Hardwareluxx Printed und einem Online-Test - komme gerate nicht auf den Namen. Die verwendete(n) CPU('s) war(en) auch höher getaktet..


----------



## OSI_Lars (20. November 2007)

patrock84 schrieb:


> Meine Gedanken zum Maustest:
> In sieben Sätzen zur Razer Lachesis wird sich zwei negativ über den Preis von 70 EUR geäußert. Mal abgesehen davon, dass der Preis nicht in die Bewertung einfließt. Der gekürte Testsieger kostet ebenfalls 70 EUR, dennoch wird das im Fließtext nicht erwähnt. (das die G9 nur noch 70 EUR kostet liegt wohl daran, dass sie länger im Handel erhältlich ist. Logitech gibt nach wie vor 99 EUR UVP an gegenüber 79 EUR für die Razer Lachesis)
> 
> Auch finde ich, dass sich die Tabelle zur Ausstattung für diese Mäuse "komisch" liest: Demnach ist die Razer Lachesis mit 2 Tasten mehr, der höheren Auflösung, längerem Kabel, internen Speicher für Profile und die Makrofunktion *schlechter *ausgestattet als die G9 mit ihren Gewichten.
> ...



Hallo,

ich finde die Preisentwicklung bei den Mäusen generell überzogen wie ich auch in der Einleitung schreibe. Bei der Lachesis wollte ich nur verdeutlichen, dass auch trotz der exorbitant guten Abtastung der Preis immer noch zu hoch ist (wie auch bei der G9). 

Leistung: Ein sehr guter Hinweis! In der Tabelle müsste eigentlich noch "Makrofunktion" und "Profile" stehen. Darüber hinaus bietet die G9 mit dem deaktivierbaren Mazsradscrolling und den verschiedenen Hüllen + Gewichte einfach die bessere Ausstattung. Dennoch hast Du Recht, aus der Tabelle ist das so nicht ersichtlich. 

Zur Kritik: Keine Angst, konstruktive Kritik ist immer willkommen und hilft uns ja auch die Artikel besser und genauer zu machen. Dankeschön dafür.  

Kompatibilität: Bei den exotischen Pads (spiegelnde Metalloberfläche und Glas - die afaik kein Zocker nutzt) ist die G9 etwas besser. 

Ich hoffe damit sind alle Deine Fragen gelöst.  

Nach wie vor sollte aber jeder Zocker seine Favoriten aber vor Ort auf passende Ergonomie testen. Jede Hand ist halt anders....


----------



## patrock84 (20. November 2007)

Hallo, 

Danke für die ausführliche Erläuterung  Ich bevorzuge, wie man wohl merkte, Razermäuse. Ich habe nun seit 25 Monaten eine Copperhead und würde mir bei einem Defekt diese wieder kaufen.

Generell kann ich es auch nicht nachvollziehen, warum das Prädikat "Gamer" einen so hohen Preisaufschlag rechtfertigen soll.


----------



## TALON-ONE (20. November 2007)

patrock84 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Danke für die ausführliche Erläuterung  Ich bevorzuge, wie man wohl merkte, Razermäuse. Ich habe nun seit 25 Monaten eine Copperhead und würde mir bei einem Defekt diese wieder kaufen.
> 
> Generell kann ich es auch nicht nachvollziehen, warum das Prädikat "Gamer" einen so hohen Preisaufschlag rechtfertigen soll.



Kann ich auch nicht, vor allem wenn man dann noch $ zu  bedenkt, fühl ich preislich komplett verarscht.
Passt jetzt nicht direkt zum Thema Feedback o. Mäuse, aber zum Thema Preis.
Hab mich nach einem OC CPU Cooler umgesehen und da ist mir der Enzotech ExtremeX aufgefallen. Preis in Californien  28$  Preis in Deutschland 65. (Caseking)
Da bleibt mir die Spucke weg 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## patrock84 (20. November 2007)

> Hab mich nach einem OC CPU Cooler umgesehen und da ist mir der Enzotech ExtremeX aufgefallen. Preis in Californien 28$ Preis in Deutschland 65. (Caseking)


Das liegt eher an den hohen Importkosten durch kleinere Stückzahlen. Enzotech ist im Allgemeinen in Europa auf einem hohen Preisniveau.


----------



## Ralphi (22. November 2007)

Mahlzeit,

eine kurze Frage zu Thilo's Editorial.
Zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen, dass ich es erst jetzt, nach nochmaligem Durchblättern, gelesen habe.
Nun zur Frage:

Thilo erwähnt darin, dass die PCGH Extended nun jeden Monat erscheint.
Da ich ja nun frischer Premium-Abonnent bin und vor erscheinen der 12/2007 das Abo bestellt habe, jedoch erst mit der 1/2008 ein erstes Mal beliefert werde, frage ich mich nun ob ich nun monatlich eine PCGH Extended erhalte und sonst die 4x Premium oder ob ich wie früher 4x normal, 4x Extended und 4x Premium erhalte?!?!

Ich hoffe Ihr versteht was ich damit fragen will ^^.


Grüße,

Ralphi


----------

